# Pollinated!



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 27, 2016)

Pollen of (thaianum x armeniacum) onto bellatulum, bellatulum pollen onto dark (curtisii x macabre).


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2016)

Did they take?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 29, 2016)

What do you mean?? 
I just pollinated them the day before posting this. 
Hopefully. The pollens sacs look fused to the stigma, so I think that's a good sign. But will have to wait until they mature and get sent to the lab to know for sure.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2016)

OK, so they are not definitely pollinated. Good luck.


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2016)

Are these plants breeding quality? The flasking process is quite difficult, sowing them is harder, which of these methods do you plan to use?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Breeding quality can mean different things to different people depending on goals, tastes,,,
I crossed them obviously because I like them. 
I'm not interested in awards. I've seen others "breeding quality" plants that I absolutely didn't like.


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2016)

Breeding quality is a good grower, reliable bloomer, and good flowers, I bought terry glancys james bacon breeding plants, they always have good roots, grow well and produce good flowers regularly, 2 are about to bloom


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 30, 2016)

I see what you mean, except good flower part can mean different things depending on the breeding goals. 

The reality is many first time blooming plants are used for breeding when flower quality is within a breeder's preference ( whatever his or her goal might be). 
In this case, plant growth & blooming habits are not known.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 30, 2016)

NYEric said:


> OK, so they are not definitely pollinated. Good luck.



It's pollinated. 
I think you meant fertilization.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 30, 2016)

I say go for it. If nothing else, it's a learning experience. I have a learning experience seed pod going now. 

Not everyone breeds plants to sell for profit or win awards. If I had the money and the patience (and the space!) I'd have more crosses going than I knew what to do with!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2016)

good luck


----------



## chris20 (Nov 30, 2016)

Good luck with it!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It's pollinated.
> I think you meant fertilization.


Almost like the right to life discussion! Okay, I will give it to you. Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 1, 2016)

hahaha. Well, in Biology class, those terms are very different and you do lose points. didn't mean to be picky but you know. 

Yes, I hope to get some flasks out of this. 
Oh, my, where am I going to grow them? hahaha
two years to sort out things or win a lottery to buy a football field sized greenhouse! Yay!!!! lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 1, 2016)

AdamD said:


> I say go for it. If nothing else, it's a learning experience. I have a learning experience seed pod going now.
> 
> Not everyone breeds plants to sell for profit or win awards. If I had the money and the patience (and the space!) I'd have more crosses going than I knew what to do with!



That's right, Adam. 
I'm doing this sole for my own pleasure.
Of course, hopefully other people might buy my flasks and grow something very nice out of them as I only have so much space to be able to grow them all as much as I'd like to. The reality...

I can't just move out to the suburb to have a greenhouse to hold more plants. too spoiled in the city where everything is close by. lol


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2016)

Bigger apartment or roof GH like Lien Liu had!


----------



## JAB (Dec 1, 2016)

Any thaianum cross sounds awesome! Let me know when they are available!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Bigger apartment or roof GH like Lien Liu had!



We tried hard to get a unit with GH, which is not very common in the market, and one that was really nice, well. We lost out in the miserable bidding war. Oh, well...need more money. a lot more!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2016)

JAB said:


> Any thaianum cross sounds awesome! Let me know when they are available!



I will keep you informed with the progress if all goes well.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Bad news. Bellatulum pod, spike and all are turning brown. 
The other one seems to be taken. 

Also, gardineri dropped its pod. 

I wish my fairrieanum was in bloom again now. I would move to have it crossed with Ma Bell. 

Oh, well. I have a few other thing to okay around with.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> We tried hard to get a unit with GH, which is not very common in the market, and one that was really nice, well. We lost out in the miserable bidding war. Oh, well...need more money. a lot more!



Lien had access to his roof, that's where he put his GH.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Maybe it was a condo and the roof top belong to him only.

In the city, putting up a greenhouse on the roof top can be nearly impossible with all the coop rules, not to mention the cost of having one put in. 

Any little project for your apartment/building cost a lot of money in this city.

Then, I don't think I could even live in a suburb no matter how big the house and pond and garden...etc. 

I'll have to settle with the reality and learn to be happy with what I have as much as possible. I mean it's nothing like yours, but I do have a lot of plants for a city dweller. It's just that there are way too many plants I want to have my hands on.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 22, 2017)

And one more today! 

A fellow Slippertalker graciously donated his roth pollen. 

Please take and make seeds!!!! 

JK ironed out one petal a bit, which is nice.

Two more buds coming.


----------

